# New to me Focus ST maybe



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Today i posted in the wrong section and was immediately put right sarcastically by one of the many members that never ever makes mistakes, So i am very sorry for my error but thank you all for your guidance in putting me right, as for personal choice well that is made once i have done enough research so my personal choice is an informed one.

Thanks again and thank you DW for a great site.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah try asking in the motoring section.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Yeah try asking in the motoring section.


Subtle as ever I see Al.

Quality reply nether the less, made me chuckle :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Not only that, but how can anyone guide you into making a decision?

Personally if I want a car, I'm going to buy it. Not quite sure why you want other opinions, cars are all personal taste.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

School boy error but thanks for the alienation attempt


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Subtle as ever I see Al.
> 
> Quality reply nether the less, made me chuckle :lol:


As a brick with a sledge hammer dude


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've come from a 2011 ST3 Focus in to a new Fiesta ST3 and if size is not an issue spend a little more money and get the Fiesta. It might only be my option but the Fiesta drives a lot better than my old Focus did. 
The power on the Focus was great once I went up to 280 bhp but standard was a little boring. The Fiesta seems pretty quick out the bag but will be having a Mountune kit and a few other bit to make it even better.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The fuel economy is pretty hard to stomach for 225 bhp. 

You'll get a good BMW 335i for £10k and it'll utterly wipe the floor with a ST. It'll leave an RS without much issue either.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Markg2013 said:


> I've come from a 2011 ST3 Focus in to a new Fiesta ST3 and if size is not an issue spend a little more money and get the Fiesta. It might only be my option but the Fiesta drives a lot better than my old Focus did.
> The power on the Focus was great once I went up to 280 bhp but standard was a little boring. The Fiesta seems pretty quick out the bag but will be having a Mountune kit and a few other bit to make it even better.


That's a good call i hadn't counted the Fiesta because of size, i will check it out thank you.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Until you want to get up a snowy hill in the winter.... 

This was meant for the bmw suggestion btw


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Subtle as ever I see Al.
> 
> Quality reply nether the less, made me chuckle :lol:


Alan F makes me laugh always, I like his dry sense of humour.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Yeah try asking in the motoring section.


You my freind are a legend


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys i'm humbled.
Simz i didnt mean offense honestly its just that the guys in motoring are sort if more into what the car is rather than how clean the bugger is.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Simz said:


> That's a good call i hadn't counted the Fiesta because of size, i will check it out thank you.


The fiesta may be a bit easier to run too. Every little helps nowadays!

Cooks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Which focus?

There's more than one mk :|


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Thanks guys i'm humbled.
> Simz i didnt mean offense honestly its just that the guys in motoring are sort if more into what the car is rather than how clean the bugger is.


Shut up you **** :driver: humbled indeed :car: we all love you


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

stumpy90 said:


> Until you want to get up a snowy hill in the winter....
> 
> This was meant for the bmw suggestion btw


rwd and front wheel drive are no different in the snow in most cases. all in the tyres :driver:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

stumpy90 said:


> Until you want to get up a snowy hill in the winter....
> 
> This was meant for the bmw suggestion btw


Watch it stumpster .......


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Get a red one they go faster than the white one.
( well they do on GTA anyway)


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

jayz_son said:


> rwd and front wheel drive are no different in the snow in most cases. all in the tyres :driver:


Agree to disagree on that one...

Sorry, lots of love my huggy dougy


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope no difference 

Its just sometimes you need reverse gear
Unless it is an old 3l crapi but then you took the spare out and filled it with concrete to keep the bugger on a dry road


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> Shut up you **** :driver: humbled indeed :car: we all love you


Just lost out on the one I wanted to look at tomorrow so a bit prickly tonight sorry men.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Get a 996 you can pick them up pretty cheap now


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Simz said:


> Just lost out on the one I wanted to look at tomorrow so a bit prickly tonight sorry men.


Have a shave then.
Look at the fiesta


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

My wife has a fiesta St......nuff said....gutless thing too

Get a six cylinder bmw

Get a mans car


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Aha well theres your answer the fiesta st is a load of crap.
Doug is married to jeremy clarkson.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm sure the rs fiesta is much better

The St isn't and it's rubbish on fuel too my 3 litre diesel is much better and I'm no slouch 

Jeremy clarkson is better looking than my missus


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The fuel economy is pretty hard to stomach for 225 bhp.
> 
> You'll get a good BMW 335i for £10k and it'll utterly wipe the floor with a ST. It'll leave an RS without much issue either.


£10k for a 335i and you're unlikely to get a 'good' one. I'd be cautious as they're likely to be pretty close to 100k/7 years old at that point. IMO you need to spend £15k.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> £10k for a 335i and you're unlikely to get a 'good' one. I'd be cautious as they're likely to be pretty close to 100k/7 years old at that point. IMO you need to spend £15k.


You'd be surprised just how much 335i you can get for not a lot. They are going up in value all the time though.

Quite a few good ones came up for sale in recent months on the BMW forums.

A quick glance and I can see a few what look fine. I'd not be buying an auto though.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201411148989388

Looking at the prices of the Focus ST3, there are 09 plates for the same price as a 335i that's just one year older.

That's just madness. A low £40k BMW or a low £20k Ford for the same money only a year older.

The 335i will probably be as cheap as the ST to run. Better on fuel too.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmm german engineering too. 
Interesting.

Hang on didnt kiashuma have a motor for sale that was cheap and reliable ( well he reckoned you could rely on it breaking down at least once a week)


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Mmm german engineering too.
> Interesting.
> 
> Hang on didnt kiashuma have a motor for sale that was cheap and reliable ( well he reckoned you could rely on it breaking down at least once a week)


Correct

Good on fuel too. very light !

fastest car in the 0-60 thread too !


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

AllenF said:


> Mmm german engineering too.
> Interesting.
> 
> Hang on didnt kiashuma have a motor for sale that was cheap and reliable ( well he reckoned you could rely on it breaking down at least once a week)


To be fair, most of the Fords are designed in Germany anyway  My TX Sport was made in Germany too. My 330i seems to have a new issue each month


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Going to look at a 325d coupe on Monday


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Bought a bmw 320d coupe idrive 2010 auto in grey with black leather photos to follow,thanks to all for your comments, they helped with my personal informed revised purchase


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Congratulations and enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

NICE.........
What grey though the dark one ( graphite?????? ) REALLY blings up a treat the flake pop you can get on those buggers is amazing. Plus not too much glass / bodywork just the right balance of both.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

A 320d is an odd choice from the original post. I'd have suggested at least a 325i...


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

True but circumstances presented a 320d m sports with I drive on a 10 plate with 70000 miles for just 7kI just had to say yes


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Allen I will get pictures up Monday when I get a day off


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Who the hell abandoned it there???????
That is gonna bling up a treat its the mid grey very forgiving colour takes a wax VERY well or a wax over sealent to give it a glass look


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Simz said:


> True but circumstances presented a 320d m sports with I drive on a 10 plate with 70000 miles for just 7kI just had to say yes


£7k? Straight off the back of a lorry?


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Cat D?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

A bit cheap did you hpi it ??

Those fiesta St are great really fast, should have got the fiesta


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Only kidding bmw all day long over a Dagenham dustbin


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

AdamC said:


> Cat D?


Even a CAT C wouldn't take of 45% off the value.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Neighbours car not cat c d or any other sorry to disappoint he has ordered a company car and I said I only had 7k to which he said ok that will be fine


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Simz said:


> Neighbours car not cat c d or any other sorry to disappoint he has ordered a company car and I said I only had 7k to which he said ok that will be fine


I find it hard to believe someone would be daft enough to accept £7k for a £13k+ car.

He could pass it off to a dealer or WBAC without any issue at all for much more.

If he is daft, and later triggers that he's undersold his car by such a margin, I can see your neighbourly relationship drop a bit.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

To be fair if he's done that he's ether mad or a complete dickhead


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Genuine chap and has been a good neighbour but why am i trying to justify the deal of the century on here god only knows......

Well done Simz that sounds like a great buy mate....Would have been enough LOL


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Good god gentlemen he is a doctor and is moving shortly as he has a new practice out of town, he had the car from new wbac offered him 10500 without seeing it so when I mentioned I was interested but only had 7k maybe just maybe he thought what the hell Simon is a nice guy I will let him have it..... His wife is also a doctor so they are hardly strapped but no he is not a dickhead #wishihadntmentionedit


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations, it looks like you got a great car and a fantastic deal. You're happy, your heighbour appears happy. Jobs a goodun. Don't see why you're required to explain yourself.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Like they say, never look a gift horse in the mouth!
Now, start detailing and posting pics!

(just a thought: is your neighbour a rather portly, elderly gentleman, with a large white beard, who has a tendency to wear red around this time of year?)


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Fair enough. Very kind of your neighbour to say the least.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Not trying to make you justify it mate, just hoping you hadn't bought a lemon

Seems that you have got a very very good deal and well done to you sir, top car you'll love it I'm sure I've always had bmws 

Bought a few lemons in my time and it just makes you a bit cynical that's all

Top job......what's the spec ?? Sat nav ?? Etc etc


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Great replies thank you, it gets better the spec is fully loaded Internet the lot, he said he has not used it he got carried away when he ordered it, should be sorted tomorrow when he gets back so I will start a new thread, hopefully in the correct section


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

All in the spec mate on bm's the adaptive lighting pack is brilliant


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Think I will be playing with nobs for a while then, being honest my knowledge about bmws is poor so I am looking forward to finding out.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Simz said:


> Think I will be playing with nobs for a while .


Mmmmmm i know the feeling......


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish I had neighbours that were this genuine! 
Also none of my neighbours have really nice cars so this wouldn't make much of a difference anyhow :lol:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

To be fair it doesn't look that nice, needs a lot of love and care to bring it back


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Holy shenanigans!!! A doctor that has an interior like this! :doublesho:doublesho

Lunatic! :lol:

Did you inform him that fabreeze was no match to the smells that you've got in the garage to put into the interior once it's mint again! :lol:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow just wow 

Ask him for a reduction in price as its a mess


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

But did you spot the baby seat?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

That's a dust bin not a car


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

?????? Its only papers lol MAKE SURE. You give them back and say "this was in car im not sure if its important to you?" Looks good on you ( patient confidentiality etc etc ) and doesnt fill your bin up


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Not swapped yet he needs to clear it out but the deal has been finalised, gloves at the ready


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Put the hand brake on too...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

spot on just hope his decision makingin his job isnt like his selling of cars


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah the handbrake, I moved it for him a few months back and applied the handbrake, he said he was a while figuring out why it wouldn't move as he didn't use it lol very very lazy.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

So it fell through and I bought this instead


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh right, looks nice 
Why did he pull out of the deal?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

And what is that? Specs?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I pulled out, his company car went from middle January to March and I couldn't wait, 530D m sport on a 57 plate 70500 miles carbon black


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

New tints


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

And plates which are tinted


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Love one of those


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Very nice Simz, enjoy it pal.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Nice car sim. A little beast


----------

